# TO-20 Steering box leaking replace seals



## davelile (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello I am trying to stop some leaks that are on my old to-20 tractor while I have it torn apart this winter. I am trying to replace the seals on the steering arms because they leak slowly.

I have heard that you can fill the box with grease to prevent the grease from leaking out, but I prefer to try and fix the leak.

there are two ways to eather remove the whole steering colum and turn it over and replace everything. Or leave it in place and grind off the nubs on the arms so the seals slide over and on to replace them.

Can anyone let me know that did it by leaving the box on and gringing the arms.

I have a few questions about the process. Thanks Dave.

Do you pry the old aluminum rings and seals out? Will the new seals even fit over the arms after you grind off the centering nub? Any articles or publications or u tube videos on this.?


----------

